# Forum > News > Help & Support > Report Bugs >  When loading site from ownedcore.com/forums not logged in

## Confucius

So basically when I load the site from 

```
ownedcore.com/forums
```

 it doesn't have me logged in, then I hit the logo at the top and it loads 

```
www.ownedcore.com/forums
```

 and I am logged in. So maybe have just regular ownedcore.com redirect to OwnedCore - World of Warcraft Exploits, Hacks, Bots and Guides - OwnedCore News or something, I know it's not a major bug but I use chrome so I just hit o and then enter in the address bar to load this site and with my super slow internet it makes it so it takes me around 15 sec longer to end up being logged in and ready to go.

----------


## stoneharry

Same issue, when logging in for the first time I also get a invalid redirect.

I find browsing to another area of the forums will instantly show me logged in again, or even pressing the forum button (not refreshing).

----------


## Confucius

Yes, that is exactly what happens to me stoneharry, with the invalid redirect, and browsing to another area ect.

----------


## Confucius

I don't know if anyone has noticed this thread, but this is still a pretty annoying issue, should be an easy fix though.

----------


## Omgwtfowned

I am all in for this fix.I support this thread! :Big Grin:

----------


## KuRIoS

Thanks all - we will look at this when time is due - it is NOT REALLY the top of the list right now.

----------


## ReidE96

Could be fixed pretty easily with a tweak to .htaccess in the web root directory.



```
RewriteEngine On
RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST} ^ownedcore.com [NC]
RewriteRule ^(.*)$ http://www.ownedcore.com/$1 [L,R=301]
```

----------


## KuRIoS

thanks reide, will look into it..
/closed

----------

